# T-shirt Dye places Los Angeles



## nightdoll (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anybody know any affordable T-shirt Dye places in Los angeles. I am trying to dye more bright colors and then screen print them.
thanks alot


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

I have heard people mention "The Dye House" in LA. 
Have you thought about dying your own shirts using reactive dyes? It's not difficult to get the look and colors you want.


----------



## nightdoll (Aug 9, 2007)

i tried however it came out some parts faded where i was very careful stir the shirt all the time. and the color didint come out well neither. That's why i thought i should just give to someone who knows what they are doing cause i am waisting time and shirt


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

nightdoll said:


> i tried however it came out some parts faded where i was very careful stir the shirt all the time. and the color didint come out well neither. That's why i thought i should just give to someone who knows what they are doing cause i am waisting time and shirt


I dye my own shirts with low impact fiber reactive dyes and have had no problems. I use the washing machine and get very even coloring. If you prep your shirts using Synthrapol, you will greatly reduce your chances of a shirt with blotchy color. I decided to dye all of my shirts (1) because there is no dye house in the Sacramento area apparently and (2) It saves me a lot of $ by doing it myself.


----------



## nightdoll (Aug 9, 2007)

dfalk said:


> I dye my own shirts with low impact fiber reactive dyes and have had no problems. I use the washing machine and get very even coloring. If you prep your shirts using Synthrapol, you will greatly reduce your chances of a shirt with blotchy color. I decided to dye all of my shirts (1) because there is no dye house in the Sacramento area apparently and (2) It saves me a lot of $ by doing it myself.


is it possible to give ore info on this, like what is the brand that you use? I dont have a machine at home, i have in my complex and i am little worried to use that one to dye, also on RIT it says wash it in 30 minute cycle however in the complex the machines are not with settable cycles, it is only one cycle and it washes for 15 minutes and then it rinses.
that's why if you can give me some info that would be GREAT!!
thanks


----------



## bchgirl (Jan 18, 2008)

hi

to get this info contact dharma trading. they have a website. i've been ordering from them for years so i don't use the website but they might have the instructions for this online. if not, get their catalogue and they have the instructions in there. DON"T use RIT. it won't work. dharma has both the fiber reactive dye you'd want to use and the Synthrapol mentioned by dfalk. you have to use this first or you will have problems with even dying unless you are buying PFD (prepared for dying) items. i don't recommend using a commerical washer as others will be upset when the residue leaves their clothes various colors. 

i can give you the name of a few places in LA that do this. however, you'd have be doing enough for them to take an order from you. this goes by weight not "how many". for instance, i do baby clothes so obviously it takes a lot more items to make up the weight requirement than if you are doing a typical crew neck adult tee-shirt. i think their minimum is 50 lbs.
but you have to do a lab dip first ($25-50) and it can be very pricey unless you are doing a lot of items. plus... you still have to deal with the PFD probelm as even having this commercially done can give you an uneven dye if the manufacturer used one bolt of fabric for the body and another for the sleeves. and trust me, they do that very often.

you can try washington dye...they are off of central which is east of the 110 and south of the 10 in downtown LA. pm me if you have any other questions regarding this that i can help you with.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've contacted this company, and they seem to have pretty decent prices compared to some. Los Angeles Dye and Wash

They will also take ANY size order, tho smaller loads will of course cost more to dye.

I suggest contacting them to see what they can do for you.


----------

